# Pods



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Was looking at putting a pod on my .300win mag. Was wondering if there is a simple on perminant pod out there or do I have to go with the safarie sticks?


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

look in cabelas they have a bunch of bipods


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I personally Like the sticks. THis way you can take a variety of shots.....Standing, kneeling, sitting. With the pods all you can do is prone or maybe kneeling.

I always have a pack for my prone shots. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have 13"-24" shooters ridge pod on my 300 and love it, can use is from a variety of positions, sitting being the easiest.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like my Harris bipod, or should I say my four Harris bipods. I couldn't decide what length I wanted, then I wanted the swivel type, because on uneven ground it takes to long to level. Five degrees off throws you not inches, but a couple feet off at 600 yards. 
The prone is ok in some circumstances, but grass is almost always higher than you can see over with it. I had a 13 to 27 inch, but it was to long for the prone position. Now I have two 11 to 24's I think it is. The 13 to 27 telescoped once, and that left it very long in the collapsed position. The 11 by 24 telescopes twice, and is much nicer to carry on the rifle. I am 6 foot 1 inch and I can shoot in a sitting position with it set at 24 inches. As a matter of fact, I think 22 inches would do it. I think this is the most versatile size. I do use the swivel prone models prairie dog hunting and such. 
By all means spend the extra couple bucks for the swivel type.
The shooting sticks are ok to 300 maybe 400 yards, but they are not nearly as stable as the bipod for long shots.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I agree with plainsman, go with the Harris swivel. I have both the 6"-9" for prone, and the 11"-24" for sitting/kneeling. As plainsman said the 11"-24" can be used prone in a pinch. I like a bipod better than sticks for two reasons, the bipod is steadier, and as it's attached to the rifle you don't have to worry about forgetting it somewhere. That's important as you get older. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I'm with huntin1 on this. If you're always on the move and don't want to be bothered with sticks, the bipod is the way to go. I typically find myself switching between the two, depending on what I need at the time. Accuracy-wise, it doesn't matter to me, as I've practiced with both. Even if you don't like them, I'd recommend you get a set and get used to using them, as they're an exceptionally handy tool.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I have used different sticks for many years now, and won't hunt without them. They are just that good. I just bought my first set of bi-pods and have yet to shoot with them, but am looking foreward to it. One thing to keep in mind is that you need to sight your rifle from your sticks if you expect to keep a consistant point of impact. The break down type of sticks, such as steady sticks are not bad for this, as they have a little flex to them. the heavy duty type, with the hard rubber rest, seem to be most succeptable to the problem. Rifles, particularly a hard recoiling caliber, will rebound from the rest portion of some sticks, and cause your shot to go high. I recommend padding the crotch of your sticks with a soft material of some sort. Remembering that any rest is better than none, is a great way to increase your effectiveness as a hunter. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

If you don't want to be limited to prone and kneeling positions go with the POLE CAT, it's also a good walking stick and I also found other very good uses for it while in the bush.


----------

